# Albgold Trophy 2011 Streckenlängen



## JimBob (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich hatte gestern bei der Kurzdistanz der Albgold-Trophy knapp 35km und 650 Hm auf der Uhr (Polar gemessen), ein Kumpel von mir auf der Langdistanz 115km (GPS gemessen).
Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. widerlegen?

Sind ja schon ordentliche Abweichungen von der Ausschreibung.

Thanks,
Reiner


----------



## panzer-oddo (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte im Ziel der Mitteldistanz 82.5km und 1245hm auf der Uhr. 

Vielleicht wurde eine der seltenen 5m-Schottertrassen kurzfristig unter Naturschutz gestellt oder es sitzt noch irgendwo ein verpeiltes Kolkrabenpaar auf seinen toten Eiern rum, sodass man die heilige Biosphäre weiträumig umfahren musste
Bei dem Wetter nimmt man das ja wohl in Kauf

gruß ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (4. Oktober 2011)

Ab Münsingen ist die Kurzdistanz wohl immer so 35 km mit 650-700hm lang, zumindest war's 2009 so, da bin ich dann auch prompt hinten raus geplatzt. (bin diese Jahr nicht mitgefahren). Schade, dass der Veranstalter es nicht fertig bringt, diese Info zu korrigieren. Im GPS-Track von Albgold selbst sind es nämlich witzigerweise auch 35 km...


----------



## daniel-dominik (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch die kurze am Sonntag mitgefahren, bei mir warens auch 35km aber nur um die 600hm, also auf jeden Fall mehr wie in der Ausschreibung. Sie haben am Start aber auch gesagt, dass es 34km sind  also auf jeden Fall mehr wie 30. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ralfbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren, und hatte 81km und etwas über 1200hm auf der Uhr. Schön wären Schilder wie "noch 5km" "noch 1km".
Ich glaube, im letzten Jahr war die Mittelstrecke kürzer als ausgeschrieben. Ich hatte kurz vor dem Ziel einen "konditionellen Hänger" dachte es sind noch 4 km und war dann vom Ziel überrascht.


----------



## zoli325 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

war am So. auf der Langstrecke dabei und hatte auch nach dem Rennen 113,65 km und 1925 hm auf dem Tacho. Die Strecke war def. länger als letztes Jahr!!! 

gruß Zoltan


----------



## Hana (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
ich weiss gar nicht wo hier das Problem liegt, ob 30 km, oder 34, oder 34...in der Streckenbeschreibubng steht ca. 30 km, die GPS Strecke sagt 35 km. Die Höhenmeter sind auch mit ca. angegeben, denn die werden barometrisch gemessen und da kann es von Gerät zu gerät und von Zeitpunkt (Sonne, Nebel.....) der Messung am selben Ort eben Unterschiede geben. Seid ihr alles Siegfahrer, die damit Geld o.ä. verdienen ? Es geht doch auch um den Spass an dem Rennen, oder ? Klar ich will auch das max. geben und das max. erreichen, aber es müssen ja alle dieselbe Strecke fahren.
Ich bin die Kurzdistanz gefahren, mein Navi hat 33,85 km angezeigt.

CU next year in Trochtelfingen auf der Kurzdistanz zwischen 30 und 35 km
Christian


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2011)

Hana schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich weiss gar nicht wo hier das Problem liegt, ob 30 km, oder 34, oder 34...in der Streckenbeschreibubng steht ca. 30 km, die GPS Strecke sagt 35 km. Die Höhenmeter sind auch mit ca. angegeben, denn die werden barometrisch gemessen und da kann es von Gerät zu gerät und von Zeitpunkt (Sonne, Nebel.....) der Messung am selben Ort eben Unterschiede geben. Seid ihr alles Siegfahrer, die damit Geld o.ä. verdienen ? Es geht doch auch um den Spass an dem Rennen, oder ? Klar ich will auch das max. geben und das max. erreichen, aber es müssen ja alle dieselbe Strecke fahren.
> Ich bin die Kurzdistanz gefahren, mein Navi hat 33,85 km angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist eben NICHT egal. Es ist ein Rennen(!), und für mich als mittendrin-Fahrer ist es eben genau der größte Spaß zu sehen, wie ich mir das Rennen sauber einteile. Und wenn ich meinen Akku auf 550hm leerfahre, aber dann noch 100-150hm kommen, nervt das. Und die letzten Kilometer waren für meinen Zustand dann sprichwörtlich fast zum kotzen.
 Ob es 500 oder 550hm sind, ok, das ist mir auch wurscht, aber bei möglichen Abweichungen zwischen 15-25% muss ich als Konsequenz entweder die Strecke vorher abfahren, oder halt zurückhaltender fahren als evtl. nötig. Ja, das Rennen macht trotzdem Spaß, aber in der heutigen Zeit finde ich es einfach unverständlich, wieso die Veranstalter nicht einfach den (von ihnen ja auch eigentlich ermittelten) Wert verwenden, sondern routinemäßig ihre 30km hinschreiben. Nochmal, auch für mich gibt es wichtigeres, aber genervt hat es mich 2009 dennoch.


----------



## Ritzelschreck (6. Oktober 2011)

JimBob schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte gestern bei der Kurzdistanz der Albgold-Trophy knapp 35km und 650 Hm auf der Uhr (Polar gemessen), ein Kumpel von mir auf der Langdistanz 115km (GPS gemessen).
> Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. widerlegen?
> 
> ...



Kann das nur bestätigen. Bin auch die Lange gefahren und habe ebenfalls 115km auf dem Tacho. Die Höhenangaben mit 1700 HM sind laut meinen Messungen identisch!


----------



## speedysch (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte 113Km!
Ist doch schön wenn man heute noch etwas mehr fürs Geld als angegeben bekommt !


----------



## Ritzelschreck (8. Oktober 2011)

Aus Erfahrung weis ich, dass das mit den Längen- und Höhenangaben oft nicht stimmt.
2 km hin oder her, auf die kommt es nicht darauf an. 
Jedoch, so ist meine Meinung, sollten die Angaben korrigiert werden. Gerade wie hier die Alb Trophy, die schon öfters statt fand. 
Für viele wie auch mich ist so ein Marathon ein Wettkampf, bei dem am Ende oft alles in die Wagschale geworfen wird. Wenn dann die Strecke nicht endet und 7 km länger ist, kann das einen in seinem Vorhaben gewaltig verwerfen.
Darum sollten die Angaben auch genauer passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hana (8. Oktober 2011)

na ja, Dank dieser Diskussion haben wir ja nun die tatsächlichen Streckenlängen und es muss keiner mehr mit dem Rettungswagen geholt werden, weil er die letzten 150 hm, bzw. 5 km nicht mehr geschafft hat 

Ich kenne im übrigen keine Veranstaltung, bei der die Streckenlängen, bzw. Höhenangaben stimmen.

Ach ja, bitte bedenkt bei euren Streckenmessungen auch, dass ihr mit euren NAVIS durch Wälder fahrt...dann habt ihr u.U. nicht ausreichend Satelliten und euer Navi macht was es will.


----------



## GodfredKah (8. Oktober 2011)

Hana schrieb:


> Ach ja, bitte bedenkt bei euren Streckenmessungen auch, dass ihr mit euren NAVIS durch Wälder fahrt...dann habt ihr u.U. nicht ausreichend Satelliten und euer Navi macht was es will.



*Mein* Navi macht nicht, was es will, immer nur, was es soll!!

Ich hatte 80,5 km drauf, etwa 2 km mehr als 2009. Ist ja nicht soo schlimm, hab's gut überlebt.
Auf dem letzten km, als es die holperige Wiese hochging, waren Einige definitiv ziemlich am Ende. Ist schon blöd, wenn man nicht weiß, wie lange es noch geht.
GodfredKah


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte genau den gleichen KM-Wert wie 2009: 79,5km! 

Allerdings 100hm mehr: 1250hm!

Anders war die Strecke gefühlt und wegen dem Mehr an Höhenmetern auf jeden Fall.

Aber das ist mir egal, da ich 16min. schneller war als auf der "leichteren" 2009er Strecke


----------



## Hana (8. Oktober 2011)

He GodfredKah
was hast DU denn für ein geiles Navi, das die Satelliten sogar im Wald voll empfängt ? Ist mir neu, dass die neuen Geräte das können, besser vielleicht, aber ... 
Das einzige was funktioniert wäre, wenn Du ein Iphone an Deinem Lenker montiert hast und fortwährend guten Empfang hast. Ansonsten würde ich an Deiner Stelle nie weit weg von der Zivilisation fahren...könnte lange dauern, bis Du wieder zurückkommst


----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand die aktuellen Hm für die Trophy 2014 sagen? Ausgeschrieben 1700Hm, laut Höhenprofil 1150Hm. Was stimmt nun?


----------

